# Trip to the LS Tractor Dealer (Bobs Tractors in McEwen, TN)



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I had time last week to stop by Bob's Tractors in McEwen, TN the other day. They are some really nice people over there. I picked up some Filters for my LS MT125's 50 hour service. I made a video of his dealership.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You could make it on tv with spots like that!


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

pogobill said:


> You could make it on tv with spots like that!


Thank you. I do these videos for my YouTube channel for the most part. I just love tractors, gardening and farming in general. I take people on my Adventures.


----------



## steveorcoast (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello, can anyone recommend a good dealer for parts and accessories on the U.S. West Coast? Thank you.


----------

